# Waiting waiting waiting



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Been waiting all day for the guy who is supposed to be collecting my three Steno's to arrive and he hasn't shown up. Haven't had a phone call or anything. I said they'd have to be collected before 4pm as I'm working tonight and so far there has been nothing. Really hoping this isn't going to be a time waster case as these are my first hatchlings to be going to a new home!


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Looks like a timewaster as it's not long to 4:00. Have to have a real good excuse to not phone, or just be plain ignorant.

I feel for you. Ive had my fair share of con-artists and time wasters.
:whip:

what time did they say they were coming, did you arrange a specific time?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

do you now have their phone number so you can contact them?

rule #1 when buying/selling - Make sure both parties have each others contact details, never leave the onus all on one person.

Mason


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

y dont u ring him/her?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

No, just said before four and to give me a call when they're getting close to here so they should have contacted me way before now  I wanted to clean their tub out ready for the other hatchlings to move into after work too!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Unfortunately I never got their number, won't be making that mistake again!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Silvershark said:


> Unfortunately I never got their number, won't be making that mistake again!


We made that mistake a few times too, it's now something that we view as part of the sale process. the buyer gets our number and we get theirs.

It's something that is very easy to overlook, but seems like an obvious thing when you are doing what you're doing now, ie twiddling your thumbs thinking "will they or won't they".

you live and learn 

Mason


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> We made that mistake a few times too, it's now something that we view as part of the sale process. the buyer gets our number and we get theirs.
> 
> It's something that is very easy to overlook, but seems like an obvious thing when you are doing what you're doing now, ie twiddling your thumbs thinking "will they or won't they".
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is the first time I've ever sold anything on here. Guess I'll have 10 hatchling Steno's up for sale then...and some more 4 litre RUBs to buy!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

aww thats so annoyign i knwo how excited /worried you weerer about getting rid of them!! grr.. *hug*


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

did they turn up in the end?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Silvershark said:


> Yeah, this is the first time I've ever sold anything on here. Guess I'll have 10 hatchling Steno's up for sale then...and some more 4 litre RUBs to buy!


you coming down to London any time in the near future?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

did they go in the end?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Nope, they were a no show. What makes it worse I did my food order today and could have done with ordering another box of 1st instars because one box doesn't last 8 (maybe 10) young geckos long!


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

HI all, 

They can always give a false telephone number, if they are that way out.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Silvershark said:


> Nope, they were a no show. What makes it worse I did my food order today and could have done with ordering another box of 1st instars because one box doesn't last 8 (maybe 10) young geckos long!


thats so annoying, if you were closer i would have them off you!!! i want them!!! lol


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

I hate waiting for anything.....i think if i had a no show i would explode, thats why i never wait for anything, i get my sister to sit in my house and wait for me whilst im at work or go shopping...its sooooo annoying:whip: hope you find them a better home than the original waster


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

grrrrrr im sorry to hear that!!!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Waiting today as well, for my livefood order! :lol2: Exciting life, at least it's raining though!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh our live food order usually arrives about 11am... at 3pm we went out into town in the rain to get soem things... they arrived at 3-50pm while we wer eout GRRR.
after 40 minutes on hold ifinally managed to arrange re-delivery for tomoz lol..damn... hope the locusts dont eat thier way out of the bags and munch on all the other non live food goods in the box like last time [got all int he dry herb food mix and stuff..nice]


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Silvershark said:


> Yeah, this is the first time I've ever sold anything on here......


If it was sold to someone on here and they "did not show" you should "name them and shame them" so that the rest of the forum community can be aware of them and deal with them appropriately (i.e. cash payment up front before any plans for pick up are agreed)!!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Bizarrely the same person has PM'd me asking for another pair for his "wife"! I'm too well mannered to name and shame, it is a member with no posts though...


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Silvershark said:


> Bizarrely the same person has PM'd me asking for another pair for his "wife"! I'm too well mannered to name and shame, it is a member with no posts though...


that is messed up!!!!
how many u got and where r u?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm in Brechin, Scotland and have 8 left to sell, 2 reserved.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Silvershark said:


> I'm in Brechin, Scotland and have 8 left to sell, 2 reserved.


oh damn way 2 far!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol2: Think I'll have to do a trip South to deliver some Steno's


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

How frustrating for you, people like that really get my goat. I had a now show last sunday........ thing is I was a drop off pont so I now have 10 hatchling corn snakes to take care of while the buyer decideds what to do :whip:


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Silvershark said:


> .............it is a member with no posts though...


 
............to match "no morals", "no manners", "no decency" and "no show"!!


----------

